# Parametrage Scan Code Barre



## suprakan (16 Mars 2011)

Bonjour la communauté,

J'ai un petit souci avec mon scanner USB sous Mac OSX

quand je scan un code barre sur PC (win XP) j'ai le bon résultat que ce soie un Code Barre EAN-13 ou autre .. (en clair j'ai le bon code imprimé sous le code bar)

Mais quand je scan le même code barre sur mon Mac (sous textedit par exemple) je n'ai qu'une très longue suite de chiffre (genre 35 chiffres)

j'ai déjà corrigé le problème qui m'affiché des caractères bizarre en paramétrant le scanner en clavier EURO (avant j'avais des truc genres  àçé&é"àé&&çé )

je sais que cela dois être un problème de paramétrage mais je n'ai aucune idée de quel paramètre cela peut être...

Si qqun peut m'aider ça me serais très appréciable


----------



## suprakan (18 Mars 2011)

un petit up...

ca serais super si qqun pouvais m'aider


----------



## sergeksl (21 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

En principe, lorsque vous recevez les signes &é"'(§ au lieu des chiffres, il suffit de mettre le clavier en majuscule (Caps Lock) pour recevoir les chiffres.

Essaye c'est probablement aussi simple que celà.


----------



## suprakan (21 Mars 2011)

oui , merci de votre réponse...

le problème des caractères bizarre a déjà été résolu , comme je l'ai indiqué dans mon message, le souci est autres...

au lieu d'obtenir le code barre exact (celui indiqué sous le code barre imprimé) j'obtiens une suite très longue de chiffres qui varie entre 25et 45 chiffres (0 à 9).

sur PC pas de souci, le scanner me donne le bon code barre quelle que soie le type de code barre. c'est uniquement sur mac que j'ai le problème.

jespère que ca pourra éclairer un peu


----------



## suprakan (23 Mars 2011)

personne a une idée ?


----------



## suprakan (25 Mars 2011)

bon ben je dois etre le seul a avoir ce problème ...


----------

